# mini tank, mini trees of akira



## akira (Dec 16, 2006)

hi all,
I'm from Saigon, Vietnam...
Please give me some advise for my small tank....
Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think this is an excellent tank, what are the tank specs? If you grew out the back a little more, it would be complete, and maybe a little hint of red? But it's nice right now.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, looks great!

Can't wait for the back to grow out, like John said!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, I agree, very nice. I'm a big fan of open space in aquaria and this setup proves that again. The midground is very pleasing.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

As stated above, the open space in the scape looks very good. a school of some kind of small fish should finish.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

A very nice and simplistic tank indeed. Great job! I agree with tyrant in that you need some small schooling fish. By the way, what is the plant in the fourth picture?


----------



## akira (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for all advises and compliments. 
@tutlehead:
My tank specs.: 
Dimension: L70 x D40 x H50 cm
Light: 02 JEBO (china) open 12h/day
Filter: internal filter made by glass. 
Tank base: mixed of bio-pertilizer for rice, NPK for orchird, clay, sand...
Co2:24/24
Trees: Blyxa, tonina and some kind we find in the wild of Vietnam. 
Fish: 4 lens eyes, 2 pencil fish
Age: 3 weeks
@epicfish: thanks. I will make a new back ground.
@houseofcards: thanks.
@tyrant: can i put 20 neon fish to this tank?
@lidark185: the tree name is Tonina, Vietnamese name is Thai Duong (the Sun)


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Great looking tank. I like how there is only the one background plant, it reminds me of an African grassland. And those rocks are excellent looking, are they some type of granite?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

that looks really nice!! 

when i go to visit i need to meet some of you guys and get some plant tank gear!


----------



## akira (Dec 16, 2006)

@schaadrak: thanks for your compliment. the stone in my tank is sediment stone, we collect form the midle of Vietnam. 
@eklikewhoa: thanks


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow! I really like the plant in the background, reminds me of Chinese bamboo or something like that. What's the name of that plant?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

A kind of Blyxa,but dont know the SC name of it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice, plants look great! Hello my Vietnamese brother!


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

The plant in carpet, what plant is??


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

IT is Elatine Trianda.What a nice plant


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hi 
it's a very beautiful small tank


----------

